# Taking Mercy to a Nosework Class



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

The nosework class sounds (smells? : ) fascinating and fun!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

She will have fun and so will you! I did two Nosework cases with Tess and she loved it. I just started a CGC prep class with Liza, we will see how she does.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Is the class with Jacy? LOL Mo just got his NW1 title at a trial in Manassas (we don't train with Jacy, but he hosted the trial).


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Mercy will have fun in nose work! I took Finn and he had a great time. We'll be taking the second session in the spring.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wendy427 said:


> The nosework class sounds (smells? : ) fascinating and fun!


They actually use the term that is is the best smelling sport around!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

inge said:


> She will have fun and so will you! I did two Nosework cases with Tess and she loved it. I just started a CGC prep class with Liza, we will see how she does.


Sounds great! Good luck!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mosby's Mom said:


> Is the class with Jacy? LOL Mo just got his NW1 title at a trial in Manassas (we don't train with Jacy, but he hosted the trial).


Yes, this is with Jacy Kelly's training firm Canine Copilots. Jacy is the person I spoke with on the phone. He has two other trainers that work with him.

I will actually be taking classes with Walter Feno as my instructor. Jacy told me he was also the owner of Waggin Tails.

Maybe I will get to actually train with Jacy himself next time. 

If I could, I would love it if I could get into a career working full time with my dog!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Yes, this is with Jacy Kelly's training firm Canine Copilots. Jacy is the person I spoke with on the phone. He has two other trainers that work with him.
> 
> I will actually be taking classes with Walter Feno as my instructor. Jacy told me he was also the owner of Waggin Tails.
> 
> ...


Jacy is really nice and supportive - we're about 1.5 hours from Canine Copilots and his training center, but we did Mo's ORT there and trialed there in December (whenever there is a nosework event anywhere near you, you really need to go and take advantage of it, because they're few and far between out east right now). I'm sure his trainers are great. Maybe we'll end up seeing you around at an ORT or trial if you decide to seriously compete!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I do Nose Work with Tayla and we both love it. We have finished Level 2 and since there was not enough interest in Level 3 it got canceled twice and this time Tayla just had an expensive surgery and I couldn't afford class. I hope to get her back into Level 3 next month where we will actually begin using scent. We practice a couple times a week and when I tell my crazy girl to "find it" she is all business.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Is nose work different than tracking? I'm thinking of signing Jess up for a tracking class in the spring(not available in the winter).


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Is nose work different than tracking? I'm thinking of signing Jess up for a tracking class in the spring(not available in the winter).


Actually yes. Nosework is actually easier than tracking.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks. Jess has an awesome nose, which sometimes gets him into trouble. I'm trying to focus that talent into something positive.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My boys, George and Mick love Nose Works. And Mick LOVES tracking....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am thinking of doing nose work with Buddy maybe next year. We will be working on his AKC Therapy dog Certification this year.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

We had an awesome time tonight! Not surprisingly, Mercy was a natural. Some treats were placed in cartons and boxes and she went for them so excitedly and happily gobbling up her treats. There were only the three of us in class. I'm so proud of my girl!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> I am thinking of doing nose work with Buddy maybe next year. We will be working on his AKC Therapy dog Certification this year.


Good luck with that!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*NoseWork Class is going great!*

Nosework with Mercy is going great! I am sorry that I forgot to post updates sooner. Mercy still has a good time going for treats in boxes. He is elevating the boxes now on top of plastic playground equipment. The trainer loves Mercy! He is so intrigued by her and says she is like a typical Golden searching things out!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Had a great time tonight!*

Mercy had such a good time in Nosework class this evening. I decided to bring my camera tonight. I took some pictures and the assistant instructor offered to take a movie of Mercy taking her turns.









Mercy's tail is going a million miles an hour as she gobbles up the food! She's so happy!:smooch:


----------

